# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  ماذا تعلم عن المقاومة الكهربية Electrical Resistance ؟؟؟؟

## البوب شريف

لما كان هدفنا نشر وتنشيط قسم الهارد وير بالبوابة فكان من اللازم ان  نستقطب كل المستويات للنهوض بهذا القسم فعمدنا على ان نقدم المعلومة كاملة  وبسيطة وعلمية وهذا من منطلق تعميق الفهم وتحسين العلم فبدانا بماذا تعلم  عن الموحد دايود ؟؟ والأن ننطلق الى معلومة اخري الا وهى المقاومات وهى  ضرورية جدا ومنتشرة بكثرة فى المازر بورد فعلى بركة الله نكمل السلسة  ماذا تعلم عن المقاومة الكهربية Electrical Resistance ؟؟؟؟ 
تعريف المقاومة الكهربية  *هي  خاصية فيزيائية تعني اعتراض ( إعاقة ) المادة لمرور الشحنات الكهربائية  عبرها. وتحدث المقاومة عندما تصطدم الإلكترونات المتحركة في المادة بالذرات  
وتطلق طاقة في شكل حرارة (تغير الطاقة الكهربائية إلى حرارة ). وتعتبر  الموصلات الجيدة، مثل النحاس، ضعيفة المقاومة، مقارنة بأشباه الموصلات مثل  السليكون
أما العوازل، مثل الزجاج والخشب، فذات مقاومة عالية جدا
يصعب معها مرور الشحنات الكهربائية عبرها. بينما لا تشكل الموصلات الفائقة أي مقاومة لمرور الشحنات عبرها 
وتقاس المقاومة الكهربائية بالأوم ويرمز لة بالحرف Ω ويقرأ اوميجا OMEGA ،   
أهمية المقاومة الكهربائية  
رغم أن المقاومة الكهربائية تسبب هدرا لجزء من الطاقة إلا أنها تكون ضرورية لحماية بعض أجزاء الدوائر الكهربائية
ولذلك فهي تصنع لتوضع في بعض أجزاء الدوائر الكهربائية حماية لها ، وتكمن أهميتها في أنها تتحكم في شدة التيار المار 
وتتحكم أيضا في فرق الجهد بين طرفيها  
للتوضيح  
ويمكن تشبيه المقاومة الكهربائية في عملها عمل محبس الماء حيث لا تسمح إلا بمرور كمية معينة من الكهرباء 
وبعض المقاومات تتلف ( تنصهر ) إذا مر بها تيار أكبر من مقدار معين , أما  بعض المقاومات فتتميز بأنها تقطع التيار الكهربائي تلقائيا عند تجاوزه  مقدار معين 
ومن الأمثلة على النوع الأول تلك المستخدمة في السيارات والتي تسمى ( فيوز ) 
اما النوع الثاني فمن الأمثلة عليه قاطع الكهرباء  الذي بداخل عداد الكهرباء الخاص بالمنزل , حيث يلاحظ تسجيل رقم مثل 200A (  200أمبير ) أي أنه لا يسمح بمرور أكثر من 200 أمبير ( أي 200كولوم/ث  ) وفي حالة حدوث ذلك بسبب التماس ببن بعض الأسلاك في الدائرة أو غيره ( هو  ما يسمى بالدائرة القصيرة أي عديمة المقاومة )
فإن القاطع يقطع التيار عن الدائرة الكهربائية لحمايتها .   
أنواع المقاومات الكهربائية  
وتختلف نوعيتها على حسب كيفية صنعها والمواد المركبة منها وأهم أنواع المقاومات هي 
1- المقاومة الثابتة 
2- المقاومة المتغيرة 
3- المقاومة الضوئية 
4- المقاومة الحرارية   
أولا : المقاومة الثابته Resistor : 
تتميز هذه المقاومات بثبات قيمتها وتختلف في استخدامها على حسب قدرتها في تمرير التيار الكهربائي
فهناك مقاومات ذات أحجام كبيرة تستخدم في التيارات الكبيره
وأخرى صغيرة للتيارات الصغيرة 
ثانيا: المقاومة المتغيرة Potentiometer or Variable Resistor VR *  *مقاومة يمكن تغيير قيمتها حيث تتراوح قيمتها بين الصفر وأقصى قيمة لها فمثلا عندما تقول أن قيمة المقاومة 10KΩ*  *يعني أن قيمة المقاومة تتراوح بين الصفر أوم تزداد بالتدريج يدويا حتى تصل قيمتها العظمى 10KΩ 0-10KΩ
ويمكن تثبيتها على قيمة معينة 
ويمكن مشاهدة المقاومة المتغيرة في كافة الأجهزة الصوتية فعندما نريد رفع صوت الجهاز "الراديو" أو نخفضه
فإننا نغير في قيمة المقاومة المتغيرة 
فعندما تصل قيمة المقاومة أقصاها فإن الصوت ينخفض إلى أقل شدة والعكس عند رفع الصوت.  
العوامل المؤثرة في مقاومة أي موصل  
1- نوع المادة المصنوع منها الموصل
2- طول الموصل
3- مساحة مقطع الموصل
4- درجة حرارة الموصل  
فالسلك النحاسي الرقيق على سبيل المثال 
أكثر مقاومة من السلك السميك والسلك الطويل أكثر مقاومة من السلك القصير
و تتفاوت مقاومة المادة أيضا حسب درجة الحرارة 
وبما أن مقاومة الموصل ( م ) تتناسب طرديا مع طوله ( ل ) وعكسيا مع مساحة مقطعه ( س )  
م = ثابت × ل / س  
وثابت التناسب هنا يعتمد على نوع مادة الموصل ويسمى المقاومة النوعية ( من )   
م = من × ل / س  
ومن هذه العلاقة يمكن تعريف المقاومة النوعية ( من ) بأنها  
مقاومة موصل منتظم المقطع طوله وحدة الأطول ومساحة مقطعه وحدة المساحات الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وتتأثر المقاومة النوعية 
ومن ثم المقاومة الكلية لناقل ما بدرجة الحرارة بشكل طردي حيث دلت التجارب العملية 
أن المقاومة النوعية تتغير مع درجة الحرارة حسب العلاقة  
من د = من. ( أ + ثا × د ) 
حيث ( من د ) هي المقاومة النوعية للموصل عند درجة ( د ) المئوية 
(من. ) المقاومة النوعية للموصل عند درجة صفر المئوية 
( ثا ) المعامل الحراري للمقاومة النوعية للعنصر وهو ثابت للعنصر الواحد ويختلف من عنصر لآخر 
( د ) درجة الحرارة المئوية   واخيرا مع صورة توضيحية لانواع عديدة للمقاومات الكهربية   *  
تقبلوا فائق تحياتى وتقديري

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## xpnx06

*شكراً لك**شكراً لك*

----------

